# my cat doesn't meow much



## mimi3908 (Aug 25, 2010)

my mui gee is a 10 lb 4yr very picturesque calico female. Lovely and affectionate and shy at first, but gets use to company fairly quickly. She is fiv+leukemia positive but she shows no outward signs of this potentially dangerous affliction. We've had her for 9 months now and we are lucky she is well behaved, clean and playful. From time to time, she does throw a cat tantrum when she wants to eat more or eat something we considered too unhealthy for her (like fried chicken!) - usually we give in and she purrs like mad... I must say, we spoil her pretty bad but we just hope she is able to overcome and develop immunity to leukemia. Ideally, we want to get her a companion but we know the dangers in that even if both have Leukemia, one condition is not the same as the other - which could make things worse for both. We won't take that chance although we sense that she longs for other cats since she stares in our backyard quite a bit and gets agitated hearing stray cats meowing.... anyway, hope to share more stories of our mui gee...


----------



## ZoeH (Jun 27, 2010)

pics please ;-)


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Bless you for adopting a FIV cat. IM glad your spoiling her too!!

Just curious, but why not a companion? I know more about FeLV but not as much on FIV. 

Would love to see picture also!!!


----------



## Norritt (Aug 25, 2010)

bless your heart. gl with your cat


----------



## Kitt (Aug 25, 2010)

You are very considerate to take in a FIV cat! As to the title of your post, I find that my kitten is most vocal when there is another cat around. Because he adjusted to my roommates cat he became vocal even with the cat gone, although I am guessing it was him calling out for Mr. Bubbles as he was taken from the house very abruptly.


----------



## mimi3908 (Aug 25, 2010)

*my cat*

I just attached some pics of mui gee here. Since I'm a newbie here, I hope I'm uploading the pics right. We adore her, even though she is a bit lazy and quite temperamental kitty...

As for why she can't have a companion, her FELV condition means she is highly contagious to other healthy cats. Apparently both FIV+FELV condition usually does not bode well for a cat's longevity but every case is different so we are optimistic. It was suggested that perhaps another FELV cat is acceptable as a companion but from what I've read regarding FELV, we don't want to chance it that another kitty with similar condition might make it worse for both... hope to continue share more happy tails here...


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We faced the same issue with a felv cat that lives with my sister. When we took him in he tested negative. Last November when I had him in at the vet for an injury my vet noticed an angry red spot on the roof of his mouth. We snap tested and it came back a soft possitive for felv. 

Me being me! started questioning it. I felt it might be a reading from the past vaccinations, detecting it those! We sent it off to a lab in Alabama that would conclusively confirm or reject it was felv esp since his past vaccination history. But it came back conclusive he was actively shedding felv. He has maybe 3 good years left.

Delima! My sons cats were temporairly living at my sisters house till my son could get a job and settled in another state. Plus my sister had two other cats in the house. One hers and one of my fosters!

 After doing a lot of reading on the subject and agonizing. Debates from friends who felt we should put him down immediately. My favorite vet who has the same philosophy on cats, quality of life, etc etc. We came to the conclusion that everyone was vaccinated in the house and we would continue just as things were. We felt its about quality of life. I would rather all cats involved had happy joyful lives together even if it was shortened by felv. My vet said it isnt as easy to transfer as believed in the past. Unless it is deep bite wounds the healthy vaccinated cats most like wouldnt get it. We keep all bowls washed daily. Fresh water and food. 

I told you this incase you might want to consider getting a companion for your felv kitty since you said she misses the companionship. There are so many Felv and Fiv kitties languishing in small kennels at no kill shelters without much chance of getting a full, maybe short life with companionship, activities, play, stimulation and loving humans to interact with along with a cat buddy.

Which is better safe, bored, issolated, or a home to be in with a quality of life even if it is shortened. We made the decission short but full!


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

I wish I had that problem. I just recently adopted two kittens based on their outgoing ultra-friendly personalities, but the male Wesley never shuts up! =p 

A quiet purring kitty is a blessing.


----------



## mimi3908 (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks for sharing your story. Your point about short happy life is better than a caged one is definitely what went through our minds as well in considering another cat with similar health issues. After also doing a lot of research, we are just not sure that another cat with FELV+FIV might have a more advanced stage of FELV+FIV and therefore exacerbate her conditions, or the other way around, or both. Right now she has the appearance of a very healthy cat, rather plumpy, and despite an occasional long sad face of not having a companion or maybe just bored, she is for the most part very happy with plenty of outside view, occasional monitored play in the garden and a run of the whole house. I just get this sense that she understands her situation and why she can't have a companion. Just a gut feel from the way she interacts with us. As you also mentioned, these FELV tests can be a bit misleading, although she has been tested + twice by a certain vet, we will pursue a more definitive testing procedure during her next schedule vet visit towards year end. Keeping fingers crossed. She has made a very positive impact to our lives and maybe to a fault, we only want what is best for her too.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

That is one gorgeous cat.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We did a snap test in the office. To be totally sure because I didnt beleive it since he was negative the first test we gave him before we brought him into the house with the other cats. We sent it to a lab in Alabama and it was definitive that he was Felv. I would have your vet find a lab and send it off to make sure. Snap tests arent fool proof.


----------

